# 

## NALOG_



----------

:Smilie:

----------


## NALOG_

.

----------


## Anton

> 



+

----------

> +


 .  :Big Grin:

----------


## NALOG_

.

----------


## Anton

> .


, ,   ?

----------

))))))))

----------


## NALOG_

,       .            .

----------

> .

----------


## Ruffik

...   ...          ...   ???

----------


## OSK

> .


  -    010  2   0,15-0,25    .   -   ...   .

----------

> -    010  2   0,15-0,25    .   -   ...   .


 .10   -1 000 000.
1 000 000 *0,25 = 250 000 -  ?    ?

----------


## OSK

> .10   -1 000 000.
> 1 000 000 *0,25 = 250 000 -  ?    ?


      .    ,  .      -  ,  .  -  15%  25%.

----------


## _Nsk

..        ,   ,     ,  ?

----------

.... ...

----------


## Benq

??    ?

----------


## Anton

> ??    ?


  .
   : 
1) , 
2)   (, , ), 
3)   , 
4)   , 
5)      ( 2    ).

   ,    ,     
      : 
6)          (2 ),

7) .

       , ,        .

 ,  ,          . ,     ,         .

    "     "?

----------

.        3,9%,      2   1,98%,   .  ,  ,  ???????

----------


## .

.

----------

,      "   .31, .88, .93,,,,,,,,,,        10           ........."  ,      ???

----------


## .

-   .           ,       .

----------

,    , ???

----------

,   . 31   ,       (    ,         ).
 " 88.   "  -         .
    . 93     .     ?       ,      50. 

    ,  .    .   ,    ,  ,     *.*  ,    .

----------

> ,    , ???


       -   , , /*100

----------


## psg

> -   , , /*100


   :       ?

----------

> :       ?


  ,    .
   !? .     (). 
  ?....   ? , -  ...   -?

----------


## Polunia

> .


      "       (  . -)".    , , ,  - ...

----------


## liuda_l

,   .."  :,,",       .

----------

> .


,    ,   . .

----------


## Dim Que

?

----------

().
  ()      -      ( N 2),      , .
     ,    ,     ;     .     ,          , -   ,                     ,   .
        .

----------

16     ,   32   ..
     .  ?

----------


## Anton

> 16     ,   32   ..
>      .  ?


 
 ,           ,    ,   ,   18/118   (   - 10/110)
 :Wink:

----------


## 1

-  ,       ?

----------


## Anton

> -  ,       ?


 ,

----------


## Niko918

,    "   "          .   .           ?  !

----------

,     "" ,        ?

----------

.          ?

----------

!!!!!     !!!!

----------


## Anton

> 





> 


,  , ,   ?   ?

     ,   .
!

----------

,   ,   .
        .

----------

?    1,2  4   ????

----------

> 


.

----------

> ,  , ,   ?   ?
> 
>      ,   .
> !

----------


## .

,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ,                   1998  2009  (  2009).                 . ,     3,6% - 2007 , 4% - 2009. 
  ,    ,    -  .
       !  :Smilie:

----------

-          2006        .       30.05.2007  -3-06/333@ (    -3-06/333@).
  -        2004     .        -         ,     : 
 = ( /  + )  100%                 
  -    ; 
 -     .     ,    13 - 15  .         ,            ,  ,    .      ,          .
 -     (, ); 
 -  . 
      .       ,     .           (  2).
             , 2007.

  ,   .

----------


## Albina1986

! ,     , .      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------


## othetLarkerve

,                              .              ?   ?   ....

----------


## YUM

> ,                              .              ?   ?   ....


     ,    "  "?

----------

! !!!      ,    ?     ?       ,  , ,  ( )  ?

----------


## YUM

> ! !!!      ,    ?     ?       ,  , ,  ( )  ?


 .,  ,   ,   . 
,   ,     ,        ,   "".
      .    -  .

----------

> .,  ,   ,   . 
> ,   ,     ,        ,   "".
>       .    -  .


  ,    ?

----------

> ...    ,    13 - 15  .         ,            ,  ,    .      ,          ...


, ,         (        )?

----------

,      :
     2009     ,   ,  (, 26%)       . 100   2  .
,         .
         .    ?
, ,     ,

----------

!!!                    .3 .88 .          .

----------


## natalinsha

...     :Smilie:

----------

.       3      N 3      30.05.2007 N -3-06/333@ ( .     22.09.2010 N -7-2/461@). 
   ?      ,  ,       ,         ?

----------


## Freya

,   ,   ,    .... :Hmm:

----------


## Freya

.... ,     ,        "" ,      ....

----------

.   .       ( ).   51 .   2010 . 
 !)))

----------

,  2009 !  2010   .

----------

?       ,  ,     ,   51     - -,   ,        ...  - .

----------

.   .  ?    ?

----------

> .   .  ?    ?

----------

,  ,   .

----------

?

----------

,       ,          %           .

----------

:       2009.     2009.          .       2006.   2009. ,     , ..     4 ,     . ,       ,         I ,      .

----------


## mifodivna

... ???

----------


## mifodivna

> :       2009.     2009.          .       2006.   2009. ,     , ..     4 ,     . ,       ,         I ,      .


 ""????!!!!!         2009

----------


## SvetlanaRV

> -    010  2 *  0,15-0,25*    .   -   ...   .


   0,15-0,25??
    ?

----------


## SvetlanaRV

?     15  25?

----------

http://1fin.ru/?id=238

----------

.    ,     .   ,  ,    .  :"    , , "   .   : (  ++  )/   *100= .   :         ,          (3,0 %) .
        ,    ,        .

----------



----------

.
  ,   ,    =0, =0.
  =-    ..

----------

> .


     ,    100   400?

----------


## Mina2010

,     13000000.  38000.   ?

----------

13000000.  38000
.    11%

----------


## Mina2010

,         -1430000,     .

----------

> 11%


    ?

----------


## Mina2010

13000000*11%

----------

> 13000000*11%


 .    11 ?

----------


## Mina2010

,    ,      ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## alexstrel

11%    ,      , .. 13 000 000 / 1,18 * 0,18 = 1 983 050
1 983 050 * 0,11 = 218 136 -

----------

> 11%    ,      , .. 13 000 000 / 1,18 * 0,18 = 1 983 050
> 1 983 050 * 0,11 = 218 136 -


    ,     ,   11%  "    ".    ?    ?.....         ?    ?....

----------


## alexstrel

11  12

----------

> 11  12


http://www.nalog.ru/prav_act/3799166/
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr106.htm

----------

> 11  12


  .   -    ,            .   11%     .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------

*alexstrel*, 



> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr106_2.htm
> 
> 3.           .
> 
>                  89%   12 .


?  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

. 100% - 89% = 11%     .
      100%.
:
    - 100 000,
    - 70 000,
   - 170 000.
    , ,  - 85 000,
    () - 65 000.
   - 150 000.
   - 20 000.

   100%   ,    89%???

----------


## YuliyaMK

- 100% -  ,   ,    -      ,        - .  ,  -,     -    ,        ,     -  .          -   .

----------

> .
>    : 
> 1) , 
> 2)   (, , ), 
> 3)   , 
> 4)   , 
> 5)      ( 2    ).
> 
>    ,    ,     
> ...

----------

